# my art dump



## rest0re (Mar 3, 2007)

well.. i decided that i open thread about my art coz i make it and then ill post here my art sometimes so keep checking





i made mess with my palette and decided to turn it into painting. link for bigger image
yea...


----------



## Sekkyumu (Mar 3, 2007)

Wow I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Looking forward to the other you'll post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## DEF- (Mar 3, 2007)

Ok, i'm not that much into art, especially to me "wierd" art. But that one was really cool. Great work and fun idea!


----------



## Caoimhin (Mar 4, 2007)

You're going to be a great artist one day! That's marvellous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to see more of your paintings


----------



## CatScam (Mar 4, 2007)

QUOTE(rest0re @ Mar 3 2007 said:


> my art dump, i take dump and here comes the art


If that’s the case you should be able to pop out one a day.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just kidding, very nice job.


----------



## rest0re (Mar 9, 2007)

NEW OILPAINTING.. i took picture with old digicam




KEEP ON TRUCKIN'


----------



## TheStump (Mar 10, 2007)

reminds me of those cards that came in twisties packets like 10 years ago, same sort of style


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 10, 2007)

QUOTE(rest0re @ Mar 9 2007 said:


> NEW OILPAINTING.. i took picture with old digicam
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man... I look good.....


----------



## tshu (Mar 10, 2007)

love it


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 10, 2007)

Reminds me of a certain "Spidey Sense" that likes to tingle from time to time... 

Nice work!


----------

